# Looking for a long term RP partner who likes TF or paws



## Anedgyguything (Jul 12, 2021)

The title says basically everything. I want somebody who is a real RPer that's interested in one or both of these things and also doesn't just use two words to respond and has good grammar. We can talk animals and such if you're interested.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Paws?


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 26, 2021)

Paws!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

What does it mean though? Im a bit new to the terminology. Is it kind of just like feet?


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 27, 2021)

Yup, same thing but with furries!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

I may be interested


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 27, 2021)

Well I'm not sure how to continue this conversation from here.... do you have a discord?


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes. LittleCoyote#2270


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 27, 2021)

I sent you a friend request, my name is someguy#7992.


----------

